# Guadalupe Rainbows



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Went to GR with my buddy Jrod on our first flyfishing trip. Alvin Dedeaux was our guide. Is was the best trip ever! Alvin is super cool and knows his stuff. We had a total of 9 fish ....5 for me and 4 for Jrod. I did lose one that Alvin said ....not in these words...That's a big fish! Great day on the water. Next we are gonna hit up the Colorado River for some bass. Can't wait!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Great pics, really cool.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so jealous...great pics and great trip! My last trip to Guadalupe was windy...and wet(leak in the waders) and the weather the next two days was worse.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats on a great trip! Looks like y'all had a blast!


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm glad you fished with Alvin, he is tops on the river and an absolute awesome guy.

My first float trip on the guad was with him 5 or 6 years ago and I am not exaggerating, we put over 40 fish in the boat and probably had hooked over 60 in total. Now that is the best day I've ever had trout fishing. Alvin even said not to expect that ever again, but I went back with him the next week and we put at least 20 in the boat, which is still a great day.

He also knows the Llano, San Marcos, and Devil's river really well too and is a great casting instructor.


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

It was windy! We did stay out of the wind a majority of the day. Yeah we will be fishing with Alvin alot. Its hard to find a good guide and great person all in one!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice and thanks for the pics


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Those are some beautiful fish. Nice job.


----------

